# منتديات القانون الخاص > فلسفة القانون وتاريخة >  لمحات من التاريخ الروماني القديم ..

## هيثم الفقى

*بينما كانت روما منهمكه فى  الصراع الحزبى الذى احتدم بين السناتو وجايوس كراكوس كانت الجيوش الرومانيه  مشتبه فى سلسله من الحروب الدفاعيه للدفاع عن سلامه الجمهوريه فعلى تخوم  مقدونيا اشبكت الجيوش الرومانيه مع القبائل الكلتيه فى جنوب الدانوب وقامت  بصد غارات للشعوب الالبيه فى شمال ايطاليا واضطر الرومان ازاء اعمال السلب  والنهب على يد القراصنه الى الاستيلاء على جزر البليار وتحويل جزيره كيوركا  الى مستعمره رومانيه واهم من ذالك كان الزحف الرومانى الى غاله عبر الالب  بعد سنه 125 ق م الــخ...........

 ومن ضمن هذه الحروب التى خاضتها  روما كان هناك فى شمال افريقيا الزعيم النوميدى يوجورتا(نوميديا الجزائر:  الحاليه) فقد استطاع هذا الرجل ان يخدع سفرء السناتو ويتحدى الجيوش  الرومانيه مسغلاه نزوع هؤلاء الى التمرد ونزوع هؤلاء الى الرشوه 

  لكن هذا الصراع الذى بداء سته 111 ق م انجب لحسن حظ روما جنديا عظيما يدعى  ماريوس وهو عصامى ايطالى المولد وجنديا عظيما اخر يدعى سلا وهو سليل اسره  شريفه وبفضل هذين الرجلين الذى قدرلسوء حظ روما ان يصبحا الد عدوين انتهت  الحرب ضضد يوجورتا فى مصلحه الرومان

ماريوس

 كانت مصرح هذه الحرب فى شمال افريقيا حيث نشاءت مملكه نوميديا  (الجزائر تقريبا)بعد الحرب البونيه الثانيه (الحروب البونيه هلى التى نشاءت  بين قرطاجه المسعمره الفينيقيه فى الاصل وبين روما والتى انتهت بتدمير  روما لقرطاجه بعد معركه زاما الشهيره)وكان اميرها قد انحاز الى القرطاجيين  فى موقعه زاما سنه 202 ق م فلما انتصر الروما نصبو عليها غريما له وحليفا  للرومان يدعى ماسينيا حكم ماسينيا مده طويله وتوفى سنه 149 وخلفه على العرش  ابنه مكيبيا الذى اوصى لمملكته قبل وفاته لابنيه وابن اخيه يوجورتا الذى  كان قد تبناه وكان يوجورتا رجلا قديرا جم النشاط ذا اطماع واسعه وكان فى  الوقت ذاته مغادعا ملتويا لا ضمير لهوقد اكتسب خبر عسكريه واسعه وعرف اخلاق  النبلاء لانه خدم فى الجيش الرومانى وقد دفعته اطماعه الى التخلص من احد  بن عميه بمؤمره اما الاخر وهو ادهربال فقد ارغم على الفرار فالتجاء الى  روما وطلب مساعدتها بمقتضى المعاهده قديمه معها
 لكن يوجورتا اوفد الى  روما وكلاء مزودين بالاموال ليدافعو عن قضيته امام السناتو وافلح هؤلاء فى  مهمتهم فتم تشكيل لجنه رومانيه قامت بتقسيم الممكله بين يوجورتا وبن عمه  ادهربال واعطط يوجورتا النصف الاقل خصوبه البعيد عن قرطاجا 

 ولكن  يوجورتا كان يطمع فى المملكه كلها فقام باستفزاز ابن عمه للقتال والحق به  هزيمه سنه 113 ثم حاصره فى العاصمه كرتا (قسنطينه او الكف)حيث كانت تقيم  جاليه كبيره من التجار ورجال الاعمال الايطاليين وعند ذلك استجد ادهربال  بروما فارسلت لجنتين للتحقيق ودراسه الموقف ولكن يوجورتا احتال عليهما  بلباقته الدبلوماسيه او بالروشه فسلمتا بمطالبه واخير سقطت كيرتا فى يده  عما 112 فقضى على منافسه وكذالك قضى على الجاليه الايطاليه التى كانت  تسانده

 وقد اثار مقتل الايطاليين موجه من السخط والاستياء فى روما  وضطر السناتو تحت ضغط طبقه الفرسان وطبقه العامه الى اعلان الحرب على  يوجورتامع ان كثير من اعضاء السناتو كانو ميعدين للتغاضى عن اعماله وفى عام  111 غزا جيش رومانى بقياده القنصل بستيا مملكه نوميديا وسرعان ماحصل  يوجورتا بالرشوه على اتفاقيه بوقف القتال وعقد الصلح بعد ان تظاهر  بالاستسلام 
 غير ان خصوم حزب السناتو لم تجز عليهم هذه الحيله واصرو  على اجراء التحقيق الازم وتم استدعاء يوجورتا الى الروما بعد ان عطى الامان  لكى يدلى بما لديه من معلومات عن الحكام والقواد الرومان الذين اتصلو به  فى نوميديا وفى روما استطاع يوجورتا ان يشترى زمه اثنين من نقباء العمه لكى  يحولا بما لهم من قو من ادلاءه بالشهاده كما يبنبغى وبلغ من جرءه يوجورتا  ان دبر مؤمره فى روما نفسها لاغتيال غريم له كان يطالب بعرش نوميديا ولما  افتضح امر الجريمه اسقط فى اى اصدقاءه الرومان ولم يجدو فى انفسهم الجرءه  على حمايته او الدفاع عنه فالغت الحكومه الاتفاقيه معه وامرته بالعوده الى  بلاده وبينام كان يوجورتا يغادر العاصمه التفت وراءه قائلا فى سخريه عبارته  التى صارت مثلا "مدينه للبيع توشك ان تزول بسرعه ان تجد من يشتريها"*



*وتجدد  القتال غير انه انتهى بهزيمه الجيش اليونانى واستسلامه ليوجورتا الذى امعن  فى اذلاله للجيش الرومانى وطالب بالاعتراف بمركزه فى نوميديا دون انتقاص  شرط لاطلاق سراح الجيش الرومانى وقبل البينوس وهو القائم قام القائد العام  للحمله هذا الشرط المهين لكى ينقذ الجيش من الدمار وقد لعبت الرشوه  والخيانه هذا الدور المخزى فى هذه الهزيمه 
*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*ورفضت روما شروط يوجورتا  واقترح احد نقباء العامه تأليف محكمه خاصه لمحاكمه المسؤلين المرتشين  المتواطئين مع يوجورتا ووافقت الجمعيه القبليه على هذا الاقتراح وتم بالفعل  ادانه اربعه من زوى المرتبه القنصليه وحكم عليهم بالنفى مدى الحياه خارج  البلاد

 وفى عام 109 نفسه اسندت قياده الجيش الرومانى فى افريقيا  الى القنصل متيليوس وهو قائد من الاشراف تتمتع اسرته بنفوذ كبير فى ذالك  الوقت وقد استطاع ان يغزو نوميديا ويهاجم زاما الا انه لم يستطع انهاء  الحمله لان يوجورتا التجاء الى حرب العصابات وهى حرب تتفق مع الطبيعه  الجبيليه وهذه المنطقه ولم يعد هناك مناص من اسر يوجورتا نفسه او قتله  لانهاء هذه الحرب
 وكان بين ضباط متيليوس قائد شاب يدعى جايوس ماريوس  وهو من اسره ايطاليه من طبقه الفرسان نشأت فى قريه اربينيوم تقع على بعد 60  ميل جنوب شرق روما وكان ماريوس (157_86) قد تولى الكويستوريه عام 121  وتريبيونيه العامه سنه 119 والبريتوريه سنه 115 وقمع بوصفه بريتورا بديلا  ثوره بعض القبائل الاسبانيه عام 114 ثم اختير عام 109 قائد مساعد لمتيلوس  قائد الحمله فى افريقيا والذى كانت لاسرته افضال عليه

 وقد بداء  ماريوس يحقد على الحزب الارستقراطى (السناتو) لانهم كانو ينظرون ايه شزرا  لانه رجل عصامى او رجل جديد فى المجتمع ولكنه احس بضعف مركزهم بعد الهزام  التى منى بها قوادهم فققر ترشيح نفسه للقنصليه وطلب من يتليوس ان يسمح له  بالعوده الى روما لكى يقوم بالدعايا الانتخابيه ولكنه رفض مطلبه ساخرا منه 

 وقد اوغر ذالك صدر ماريوس عليه فأخذ يكيد له المكائد ويؤلب الجنود  عليه وعندذ اضطر ميتيلوس الى ان يجيبه الى طلبه فعاد ماريوس الى روما وفاز  بالانتخابات بسبب مسانده العامه والفرسان له فى سنه 107 وتقدم احد نقباء  العامه باقتراح الى الجمعيه العامه باقتراح لاسناد الحمله فى افريقيا الى  ماريوس فاقرت الجمعيه الاقتراح واذعن السناتو لمشيئه الشعب مستنكرا هذا  الافتئات على حقه فى اطاله مده ميتيلوس فى القياده وفى توزيع القيادات

 وفتح ماريوس باب التجنيد على مصراعيه للمتطوعين ورحل الى افريقيا عام 107  حيث تولى قياده الحرب ضد يوجورتا وكان من ضمن مساعديه كويستورا يدعى لوكيوس  كورنيليوس سلا ................
*
*وهو جندى كفء ينتمى كما ذكرنا  سابقا الى احدى الاسر الشريفه ومع ان يوجورتا دعم مركزه بالتحالف مع حميه  بوكوس ملك موريتانيا (مراكش الحاليهعلى وجه التقريب) الا ان ماريوس انتصر  عليه وعلى حليفه فى معركتين منفصلتين عام 105 واخير جازف سلا وشق طريه الى  موريتانيا حيث استطاع ان يقتع ملكها بالتخلى عن يوجورتا والغدر به وتسليمه  الى روما 
 وقد سيق الامير الافريقى الى روما حيث سيق فى موكب انتصار  ماريوس فى اول يناير سنه 104 ثم زج به فى السجن وقتل شر قتله.

  ووجد ماريوس انه انتخب اثناء غيابه فى هذه الحرب قنصلا لعام 104 وهو امر  مناقض للدستور ان ينتخب القنصل مرتين متتاليتين ولكن الشعب اصر على انتخابه  لانه تخوف من خطر البرابره الالمان الذين يطرقون ابواب إيطابيا الشماليه  ولانه يثق به وبكفايته العسكريه على اثر انتصارته فى افريقيا.

 وقد  احدثت حرب يوجورتا اثرا بعيدا الدمى فى روما نفسها اذ فقد السناتو جانبا  كبيرا من هيبته ولا سيما بعد ان اتضح امر ارتشاء اعضائه وعجزهم الفاضح  وانعدام المسؤليه بينهم.

 كما ثبتت هذه الحرب ان فى امكان العامه  والفرسان بتكوين جبهه واحدة ان يسيطرو على السياسه الخارجيه وبقى على  ماريوس ان يدمج هذين الحزبين تحت لوائه حتى يستطيع ان يقف فى وجه السناتو. 


الحرب ضد الكمبرى والتيوتون

 ولكن سرعنا ما احدق بايطاليا خطر اشد من سابقه، فلو نظرنا الى خريطه  ايطاليا لشاهدنا ذلك السور الهائل من سلسله جبال الالب الشاهقه الذى قد  يحملنا مظهره على الاعتقاد انه سد منيع لايمكن اختراقه غير انه هذه السلاسل  ليست دائما خطوط دفاعيه قويه فقد اثبت التاريخ القديم والحديث انه من  السهل اختراقها وغزو ايطاليا من الشمال فقد اجتاز هنيبال واخوه الممرات  الغربيه واما الطرف الشرقى حيث ينخفض الارتفاع تدريجيا مكان الدخول الى  ايطاليا ميسورا.

 وقد ساد الاضطراب وقت ذاك فى المنطقه الواقعه خلب  الجبال عندما تحركت الجموع الغفيره من السكان الجائعين تدفعها جموع اخرى  من الشعوب الجائعه ايضاللبحث عن اراضى خصبه تستقر فيها.

 ففى عام  113 تدفقت ققبائل متنقله جرمانيه الاصل من منطقه جتلاند ونهر البا وانضمت  اليها قبائل اخرى اثناء تقدمها تدفقت جميعها من المنطقه الضعيفه فى جبال  الاب واوشكت ان تقتحمها.

 حاول القنصل كاربو الذى كان مرابطا فى  نوريكم (منطقه من مناطق الالب جنوبى الدانوب سويسرا الحاليه) على راس جيش  رومانى ان يقف امام الزحف الكمبرى فى الاقليم المعروف باسم كرنيثيا ولكنه  منى بهزيمه ساحقه على مقربه من نوريا (بالقرب من لوبليانا فى جمهوريه  يوغسلافيا الحاليه) عام 113 ولو كان على راس هذه القبائل قائد نابغ لاقتحم  ايطاليا لانه لم يكن هناك وقت ذاك كما حدث مرة اخرى منذ قرن ما يعوق زحفها  (ايام هنيبال ) من الالب الى روما ولكن هذه القبائل تابعت لسبب مجهول  مسيرها عبر سويسرا فى اتجاه الغرب وفى عام 109 /108 ظهرت هذه القبال مره  اخرى فجاءه وراء جبال الالب الغربيه فى الولايه المعروفه باسم غاله  الناربونيه على المقربه من طولوز (جنوب فرنسا) حيث مزقت جيش رومانى اخر كما  اباد التيوجرينى الغاليون جيشا قنصليا ثالثا فى وادى الجارون فى معركه هلك  فيها قائده كاسيوس لونجيوس قنصل عام 107 وفى عام 105 بينما كانت القوات  الرومانيه تشق طريقها الى مرسيليا تحت قياده القنصل مالليوس والبروقنصل  كايبيو متجهه نحو ايطاليا منيت بهزيمه عند اوراسيو (اورانج الحديثه ) على  يد الكمبرى والتيتون وحلفاهم لا تقل فى فداحتها عن هزيمه كناى (مذبحه كناى  او هزيمه كناى هى معركه كانت بين الرومان وهنيبال وكان جيش الرومان اربعه  اضعاف جيش هنيبال ولكنه هزم هزيمه الساحقه اودت بالجيش الرومانى كله تقريبا  ) واوشكن نصف الامبراطوريه ان يقع فى يد الغزاه الظافرين غير انهم تركو  فريستهم للمره الثانيه متابعين سيرهم غربا سعيا وراء فتوحات ايسر منالا. 
*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*
اصلاحات  ماريوس العسكريه

 واتيحت فرصه ثلاث سنوات تقريبا لروما  لتتنفس فيها الصعداء ووجدت فيها ايضا الرجل القادر على انقاذها فقد اعاد  ماريوس تنظيم الجيش لرومانى وغير طريقه تسليحه وتدلايبه واسلوب قتاله  ونظامه التاديبى تغييرا جوهريا واهم من ذالك انه غير نظام التجنيد حتى  يستطيع ان بعبئ القوات الازمه وكانت الحكومه الرومانيه تجد صعوبه فى تجنيد  العدد الكافى من الرجال بقتضى القانون القديم وذالك لنقص عدد من يملكون  النصاب المالى الكافى وضعف الروح العسكريه بين القادريين واقامه كثير من  المواطنين خارج ايطاليا ففتح ماريوس باب التجنيد على مصرعييه للفقراء فى  جميع انحاء الامبراطوريه والذين كان عدم استيفاء النظام المالى لا يؤهلهم  واعتمد على التطوع اكثر منه على التجنيد لعدد معين من الحملات وترتب على  هذه الخطوه نتائج خطيره بعيده المده اذ تحولت الخدمه العسكريه من التزام  نحو الدوله الى شبه حرفه تعيش منها اعداد غفيره من المواطنين المعدمين او  المتعطلين عن العمل ولم يعد المجندون على هذا الاساس فيما يبدو يتوقون الى  تسريحهم بعد انتهاء الحملات العسكريه بل كانو يفضلون ان يبقو تحت امره  قائدهم المظفر.

 ووجد ماريوس متسعا من الوقت للتدريبهم تدلايبا  حسنا، وافضت اصلاحات ماريوس العسكريه الى احراز انتصار رائع على قبائل  التيوتون فى اكواى سكستاى (اكس ان بروفانس الحاليه على مقربه من مرسيليا فى  عام 102 وانتصار اخر فى عام 101 بالتعاون مع كاتولس زميله السابق فى  القنصليه عام 102 على قبائل الكمبرى فى فركللاى عند حوض البو فى الطرف  الشرقى الذى كان الغزاه قد تسللو منه وهكذا نجت ايطاليا من الخطر مره اخرى
 ولننظر الان كيف ادى هذا الخطر الى تغيير بالغ الاهميه فى السلطه الحكوميه  ونظام الدوله الرومانيه.

 لقد انقذت ايطاليا لا الحكومه او الجيوش  بل على يد ماريوس والجيش الذى انشاءه وتولى ماريوس القنصليه خمس سنوات  متتاليه (104-100) وهو امر يناقض جميع السوابق وكان الجيش الذى انشاءه  يتطلع اليه لا الى روما للحصول على رواتبه او ترقيته او تسريحه.

  وفى وسعنا ان نعتبر ان الجمع الغفير الذى انضوى تحت لواء ماريوس الرجل  الايطالى الاصل اشبه بجيش هنيبال منه بالجيوش الرومانيه الاخرى وكان جيشا  شبه محترف يدين بالولاء لقائده وليسه عنده عن الدوله الا فكره غامضه التى  كان من المفروض انه خادمها ومنذ ذالك الحين ظلت الجيوش الرومانيه تتالف من  اتباع ماريوس وسلا وبومبى وقيصر مما جعلها مصدر الخطر المستمر على الدوله  وفى نفس الوقت اجهزه رائعه للقتال كفيله بتامين حدود* 


*القنصل الرومانى 
 وجد هذا النظام بعد طرد الملك  المتغطرس وكان ينتخب قنصلان لمده عام واحد وكان اختيارهم يتم بالانتخاب  المباشر بواسطه الشعب ممثلا فى تنظيماته القبليه المعروفه بالجمعيه المؤيه  وفى الحقيقه كانت سلطات القناصل محدوده الا فى حاله الحرب فقد كانا يعطيان  سلطات استثنائيه وهى الامبيروم المتمثل فى حقهما فى تجنيد جيش من الشعب  وقيادته خارج البلاد السناتو
 الهيئه التى  كانت تدير الشؤن اليوميه والتشريعيه والسياسيه والعسكريه فى البلاد والتى  ورثت سلطاتها من المجلس الملكى السابق الاستشارى 
 وكان شغل السناتو فى  باد الامر هو سن القوانين ولكن بمرور الزمن ازدادت كفائته عن طريق ضم  القناصل السابقين اليه وكبار الموظفين العسكرين واصبح اشبه ببيت الخربه  الرومانى واذداد عدد اعضائه من مائه فى العصر الملكى الى ثلاثمائه فى العصر  الجمهورى وظل هذا العدد ثابتا الى وقت طويل وكانت عضويه السناتو وفقا على  طبقه الاشراف والنبلاء فقط فى باد الامر ثم اصبح من حق رجال الاعمال من  الطبقه الوسطه المشاركه فى السناتو بنسبه معينه 
 وحرمت الطبقه العامه  من الاشتراك فى الوظاف ولكن اعطى لهم حق التصويت فى الانتخابات مما ادى الى  التذمر من الطبقه العامه ضد طبقه الاشراف فاضر الاشراف فى التنازل عن بعد  الحقوق ووافقو على ان يتخبو للعامه نقيبين 
نقباء  العامه

 او التربيونيه وهذه الوظيفه كانت تعادل وظيفه  القنصليه وتتمتع بسلطات قويه مثل حق الاعتراض وحق التشريع وسن القوانين وحق  منح المساعد وحق الحضانه البدنيه من اجل حمايه العامه وهى سلطات هامه  لدرجه ان زعماء روما واباطرتها فيما بعد حرصو على الحصول على سلطات  التريبيون باى وسيله 
 وفيما بعد زيد عدد الترابنه الى عشره وحصل  الموطنين ايضا على حق انتخاب موظفين ماليين وهم الايديل او المحتسب من اجل  الاشراف على المعابد والمهرجانات الـــــخ

البريتور 

 وتخفيفا للعبء الذى يقع على كاهل القنصلين ابتكر المشرعون  الرومان وظيف جديده الا وهى البريتور القضائى لان القنصلين لم يكن لهم  القدره على تصريف الشؤن العسكريه والقضائيه فى نفس الوقت فعين البريتور  المدنى او القضائى لتصريف العداله داخل العاصمه وقد زادت سلطاته فيما بعد  للاشراف على تطبيق القضاء داخل المقاطعات والولايات داخل ايطاليا وخارجها  بوسطه وكلائه
 ولان البريتور جزء من وظائف القنصليه فقد منح حق  الامبريوم او النيابه فى ان ينوب القنصل فى عمله اثناء غيابه وكان البريتور  ينتخب ايضا سنويا
الايديليه 

  منصب للمعاونه فى الاشراف على شؤن الاقاليم التابعه لروما وباغ عددهم اربعه  لثنان فى الاشراف لهم سلطات الزاميه واثنان من العامه لهم سلطات اشرافيه 
*

*قد  اسأت الحرب مع يوجورتا الى سمعه حزب السناتو الذى عرف باسم الحزب  الارستقراطى وقللت من هيبته وزاد من تزعزع مركزه الهزائم التى مني بها  قواده اثناء حرب الكمبرى والتيوتون وقد شجع هزا زعماء الحزب الشعبى  الديموقراطى الى شن سلسله من الهجمات على حزب السناتو مستندين الى مسانده  ماريوس والتفاف الشعب حوله والفرسان فاستصدر جلاوكيا وهو احد نقباء العامه  المتطرفين سنه 104 او 101 قانون يقضى بالغاء اخر قانون قد صدر بايعاز من  القنصل كيبو تحت ضغط السناتو باحلال محلفين من طبقه السناتو محل محلفين من  طبقه الفرسان فى المحاكم المختصه بجرائم الابتزاز واستصدر نقيب اخر قانون  يهدف الى اضعاف سيطره الاشراف على المجالس الكهنوتيه وذالك بجعل انتخاب  الكهنه يتم عن طريق القبائل لا طريق المجالس الدينيه وفى سنه 103 استطاع  نقيب ثالث وهو ساتور نينوس ادانه كابيو وملليوس وهما من اصار السناتو  المسؤلين عن هزيمه اوراسيو وذاللك بتاليف محكمه لمحاكمه الاشخاص المتهمين  بالخيانه 


هزيمه اوراسيو

 السبب فى هذه المحاكم التى تمت ضد كيبو وماليوس يرجع الى هزيمه اوراسيو  التى تكلمنا عنها الحلقه السابقه والسبب فى ذالك هو انه عندما كان كابيو  قنصلا عام 106 وماليوس قنصل عما 105 وقد رفض الاول ان يتعاون مع الثانى  بوصفه رجلا جديدا مما ادى الى الزهيمه النكراء السالف ذكرها فى اوراسيو  ولكن كابيو استطاع ان يسترد طولوز من الاعداء وعاقب المدينه ونهب كنوز  معبدها الضخم وقد حوكم كابيو بناء على القانون الذى استصدره ساتورنينوس  وادين بالاختلاس لهذه الغنائم التى اختفت فى ظروف غامضه واصبحت عباره ذهب  طولوز يضرب بها المثل فيما يختفى فجأه ، وصدر قرار شعبى من من الجمعيه  القبليه بتجريد كايبو من الامبريوم وطرده من السناتو وسجنه ثم نفيه  باعتباره مسؤلا هو مالليوس عن ضياع الجيش وكارثه اوراسيو وكذالك حكم على  مالليوس بتهمه الخيانه وذالك بايعاذ من النقيب ساتورنينوس كما تقد ذكره ،  والقرار المذكور الذى اصدرته الجمعيه القبليه المنعقده بدعوه من نقيب  العامه ولا يحضرها الا العامه. 
*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*نعود الى ذكر مجموعه  القوانين التى استصدرها نقباء العامه بهدف اضعاف السناتو.

  واسترضاء لماريوس تبنى ساتورنينوس قانونا اخر بمنح حصص زراعيه فى ولايه  افريقيا للحنود القدامى فى جيش ماريوس بمعد 100 فدان رومانى لكل واحد وصدر  هذا القانون رغم اعتراض نقباء العامه عليه.

 وترتب على هذه  التشريعات ان تالفت جبهه شعبيه من ماريوس وجلاوكيا وساتورنينوس كان الغرض  منها تاييد ترشيح ماريوس للقنصليه السادسه له فى عام 100 وترشيح جلاوكيا  للبريتوريه وساتورنينوس للتربيونيه الثانيه ونجح الثلاثه فى الانتخابات  ولكن لم يضعو برنامجا سياسيا محددا سوى السيطرة على الجمعية القبلية لاصدار  مشروعات متطرفه تشبع نزوات الغوغاء 
 غير ان احد هذه المشروعات والخاص  بانشاء مستعمرات للمحاربين القدامى لم يلقى اعتراضا من السناتو وحسب بل  اعترض عليه من جمهور الناخبين ايضا لانه يسمح للحلفاء الايطاليين بالشتراك  فيها ويخول لماريوس منح الجنسيه الرومانيه الكامله لبعض الافراد المشتركين  فى المستعمرات المفتوحة.

ملحوظة هامة  :

 كانت الجنسية الرومانيه الكامله مازالت حكرا على الرومان فقط  والمقصود بالرومان هم اهالى روما وما حولها اما بقيه الايطاليين والذين  كانوا يشتركون فى حروب الرومان اينما كانت فكانت الجنسيه الممنوحه لهم من  الدرجه الثانيه او الثالثه اى غير كامله مما سيؤدى بعد ذالك الى عواقب  وخيمه على الرومان.

 وتقدم ساتورنينوس بمشروع اخر يقتضى الى توزيع  اراضى الكمبرى فى بلاد الغال على فقراء الرومان وكان هذه القانون يتضمن  بندا يلزم اعضاء السناتو بحاف اليمين على اطاعطته خلال خمسه ايام بعد صدوره  والا فقدوا مقاعدهم فى السناتو ودفعو غرامه قدره عشرين تالنت وهذا المشروع  تم التصديق عليه وسط جو مشحون بالعنف وغياب النيات الحسنه حمل ميتيلوس  قاهر نوميديا عن الرحيل عن روما واعقبه اقتراح اخر لساتور نينوس بمطالبه  ماريوس بحرمان متيلوس النوميدى من الماء والنار ( اى نفيه مع تجريده من حق  المواطنه ) ومصادره املاكه وتعرضه فى حاله عودته الى روما دون اذن الى  حرمانه من الحمايه واستباحه دمه والسبب فى كل هذه القوانين ضد متيلوس انه  حاول كرقيب عام 102 حذف اسم ساتورنينوس وجلاوكيا من قائمه اعضاء السناتو. 

 كما ان هذا النقيب (ساتور نينوس ) لجأ الى العنف اثناء الانتخابات  الخاصه بالتريبيونيه ، واستغل المحاربين القدامى من جيش ماريوس فى القضاء  على المعارضين له فى الانتخابات.

 والواقع ان ماريوس نفسه لم ينظر  بعين الارتياح الى تصرفات زميليه المشوبه بالعنف.

 وعندما لم  يستمعا الى نصحه توترت العلاقه بينهما فتصدعت الجبهه الشعبيه على ان هذه  الاعتبارات لم تثن الزعيمين جلاوكيا وساتورنينوس عن عزمهم فى ترشيح انفسهم  لانتخابات عام 99 وقد اعيد انتخاب الاول للتربيةنيه للمره الثالثه ، اما  الثانى وهو جلاوكيا فانه الى جانب عدم شرعيه ترشيحه لم ينجح امام خصمه  مميوس وهو منافسه فى القنصليه الا باغتياله مما اثار سخط الراى العام عليه،  واشتدت مخاوف طبقه الفرسان فتخلت عن الحزب الديموقراطى وتالبت عليه. 

نهايه جلاوكيا وساتورنينوس

 كل هذه  الاحداث جلت السناتو يستعيد قوته تدريجيا فوال ما قام به هو ان اتخذ القرار  النهى ، ودعا ماريوس وزميله القنصل الاخر الى اقرار الامن والنظام وحمايه  الدوله فحاصر الزعيمين وانصارهما المعتصمين فوق الكابيتول حتى استسلما  وتحفظ ماريوس عليهما فى قاعه بمجلس الشيوح توطئه لمحاكمتهما ولكن الجماهير  هاجمت المكان وقتلتهما فى العشر من ديسمبر عام 100 وقد دمرت منازلهما  وصودرت ممتلكاتهما والغى من تشريعتهماماصدر غن طريق* 

*اضعفت هذه الحوادث  السابقه مركز ماريوس وادت الى افول نجمه فتره من الزمن فقد عجز عن السيطره  على انصاره وعن حمايتهم من غضب الشعب عندما كانو تحت حراسته 
 واخفق  القائد العسكرى القدير كزعيم سياسى ولم يعد السناتو يخشاه ولم تعد العامه  تحترمه 
 وهكذا خرج السناتو من المعمعه ظافرا وانشق الحزب الديموقراطى  على نفسه وساءت سمعته 
 واحتفل الحزب الارستقراطى بانتصاره بفدا بسلسله  من المحاكمات ادانت بعض انصار الحزب الديموقراطى 


سلا

الحرب  الايطاليه 

 هذا الجيش الذى كان الجنود فيه يخدمون لفترات  طويله (جيش ماريوس )خلق لروما مشكله ثانيه وعرضها بطريق غير مباشر الى خطر  جسيم اخر 
 كانت المشكله تتمثل فى ان الجنود المسرحين وموقف الحكومه  منهم وما ينبغى ان تصنع لهم عندما يعودون الى الوطن بعد سنوات من الخدمه فى  جهات نائيه فالكثير منهم وربما معظمهم لم يكن لديهم ما يؤيهم وكان من  البديهى ان يطالب المحاربون القدماء بمستعمرت يقيمون فيها بصفه دائمه ولكن  السناتو لم يحرك ساكنا ولم يكن بقدور القاد بدون تعاون السناتو ان يفعل  شيئا حيال هذه المشكله وترتب على ذالك ان نزح كثير منهم الى العاصمه  المكتظه بالسكان سعيا وراء الزق بشتى السبل معتمدين على القمح التى كانت  السلطات توزعه باسعار زهيده وكان بين هؤلاء الجنود بلا ريب نفر من غير  المواطنين اعنى غير الرومان الذى لا يسمح لهم القانون بالتصويت فى  الانتخابات ولا يكفل لاشخاص مثلهم الحمايه الكافيهوذلك على الرغم من خدمتهم  الطويله فى الجيش وقد بداء هؤلاء يقحمون انفسهم كناخبين ويزاولون حقوق  الجنسيه بالباطل ولم يكن سمه سبيل الى اكتشاف امرهم نظرا لما اكن يسود  السجلات من الفوضى واخير اتضح ان جموع المواطنين اصبحت تضم عناصر غريبه  فاصدر القنصلان الذان توليا الحكم عام 95 قانونا للفصل بين المواطنين  وغيرهم وطرد الايطاليين المسطوطنين بروما الى بلادهم الاصليه 
 لكن  الاوان قد فات لاتخاذ هذه الخطوه اذ ذاع نبأها فى جميع انحاء ايطاليا حيث  فسرت بانهنا محاوله لمنع الايطاليين من الحصول على الجنسيه الرومانيه لكن  سرعان ما وجد الايطاليون لهم نصيرا من الرومان فقد حدث انه كان بين الفزين  بنقابه العامه سنه 91 رجل يدعى ليفيو دورسوس وكان ليفيو دوسوس هذا على  الرغم من ارستقراتيه وثراءه وعجرفته واسع الافق ذا نزعه واضحه فى الاصلاح  لذلك وضع برنامجا هادفا غرضه التوفيق بين الطبقات وكسب تاييدها له فاقترح  عدة قوانيين هيا على التوالى 

 1- مشروع لتوزيع الاراضى على العامه  واضعا نفسه عضوا فى لجنه التوزيع

 2- اقتراح اضافه 300 عضو من  طبقه الفرسان الى مجلس الشيوخ (السناتو)

 3-اختيار هيئه المحلفين  لمحاكم الابتزاز من المجلس (السناتو ) بعد توسيع دائرته على ان تشمل الهيئه  عدد من اعضاء السناتو مساو لعدد الفرسان 

 4- بالاضافه الى بند  يقضى بسريان قانون رفع الدعوى الرشوه على المحلفين من الفرسان 

  ولكن هذه المشوعات التقدميه لم يتحقق منها الا القليل وهذا القليل طعن فيه  لمخالفته قانون اخر غير ان كل الطبقات خذلته وباء بالفشل الزريع مشروعه  بمنح الجنسيه الرومانيه للايطاليين الذين توترت الشائعه انه متوطؤ معهم ضد  الرومان 
 وفى ذات يوم اغتالت دورسوس يد عميل مجهول وهكذا انتهت اخر  محاوله من رجل سياسى لا اصلاح الحكم بالطريقه السلميه واعقب اغتيال دورسوس  مباشاره قيام الثوره الايطاليه التى لم يكن هناك محيص عنها

 وقبل  ان اخوض فى تفاصيل الحرب الايطاليه احب ان اوضح بحض الامور 
 اولا : من  الوضاح ان دورسوس لم يكن يهدف الى تقويض نفوذ السناتو بقدر ما كان يريد  تنبيه السناتو الى ضروره الاصلاح تفاديا للخطر قبل وقوعه والدليل على ذالك  انه لقى مسانده كبيره من بعض اعضاء السناتو المحافظين من امثال لكينيوس  كراسوس الخطيب الشهير واميليوس اسكاوروس رئيس السناتو ولكنه لقى معاضه  شديده من جانب لوكيوس ماركوس فليبوس قنصل عام 91 ومن الفرسان وبعض  الايطاليين وماريوس 
 ثانيا :لقد افشى دورسوس للقنلين سر مؤمره ايطاليه  لمحاوله اغتيالهما مما يدل على عدم استعداد دورسوس لان يقود الايطاليين فى  ثوره ضد بلده ولكنه يدل على مدى اتصال دورسوس بالايطاليين لدرجه انه كان  يطلع على خططهم والحق يقال انه كان يستضفهم فى منزله 
 ثالثا :بعد موت  دورسوس لم يترك اصحابه وشانهم فاستصدر نقيب العامه فاريوس هوبريدا فى اخر  عام 91 قانون بتشكيل محكمه من الفرسان لمحاكمه كل من تثور حوله الشبهات فى  التوطؤ مع الايطاليين واسفر التحقيق عن ادانه عدد من اقطاب الرومان 

 ومن سخريه القدر ان مقترح القانون نفسه وقع فى شراكه وادين بمقتضاه بتهمه  الخيانه العظمى وحكم عليه بالنفى عام 89*


*الكويستور

وظيفه اشأت فى عهد الجمهوريه وهى من الوظائف العامه وكانت فى  الاصل وظيفه قضائيه ثما اصبحت فيما بعد وظيفه تختص بالشؤن الماليه وشؤن  الخزانه 
 وكانو اربعه اثنان يبقيان فى المدينه لااشراف على الخزانه  العماه واثنان يخرجان مع القنصلان للاشراف على نفقات الجيوش او يرسلان  للاشراف على الشؤن الماليه فى الاقاليم 
 والكويستوريه مرتبه اقل من  الايديليه والتريبيونيه اى ان الكويستور يترقى او له الحق فى ان يرشح  للتريبونيه او الايديليه الفرسان 

  هم رجال من الطبقه المتوسطه الذين كونو رؤوس اموال من العمل فى مجال  التجاره وفى جمع الضرائب ولكنهم كانو محدودى المناصب ومن ثم فكانو يتوقون  الى مساواه انفسهم باعضاء السناتو الذين كانو ينظرون اليهم على انهم اكنو  رجال وضعاء جشعين لا ينحدرون من اصول نبيله مثلهم 
 ولهذا السبب نجد  الفرسان دائما متزعمين الطبقه الشعبيه من اجل مقاومه نفوذ السناتو مستغليين  اموالهم من اجل تمويل الاضطرابات والمؤمرات من اجل اسقاط النظام القديم  (السناتو) ووضع نظام جديد منهم
 وهناك من يطلق على طبقه الفرسان طبقه  رجال الاعمال...

منقول
*

----------

